# Hunters, Linlithgow (VAG specialist)



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for local VAG specialists and a google search has turned up Hunters of Linlithgow. Has anyone used them or have any info?

Cheers,
Kenny


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I use them a lot for tyres mate and the owner is a cracking chap. 

Is it for standard stuff? Or modifications?

I recommend Inch Engineering in Bathgate. If you ask for Paul at reception. Tell him Kevin from Protek recommended them i'm sure they'll look after you.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmm Hunters... can be a bit of a hit and miss from personal experience, we had our Hyundai Coupe serviced there incl a new clutch and failed to do a few items i asked about.

If you want to know of a wee hidden gem and the guy has a seriously quick Audi RS2 pushing 400hp, another quick Audi he is "fettling" with and a VW Caddy then speak to Mikey he's a VAG nut works on anything but show him a VAG car he's in his glory, i dont trust many people with my car but two people Mikey at Powdrake for the mechanics and Kev and his guys at Protek for the bodywork simple as.

Powdrake Service Centre
1-2 Powdrake road
Grangemouth 
FK3 9UT

01324 471 230

Ask for Mikey, Tell him Graham with the Blue Skoda sent you i was round on Saturday he searched for my knocking noise which is a steering rack and realigned my headlights and found that Skoda when building the car had managed to fit the Xenon level sensor on the rear suspension round the wrong way its this level of attention that only he works on my cars and van(at the time)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm guessing they're into modifications Griz? Sounds ideal.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gally said:


> I'm guessing they're into modifications Griz? Sounds ideal.


Not really mate more a garage you want your car serviced to OEM Spec, ask him to fit something then he is more than capable, his books are always full of people gettin there cars fixed, even garages locally send cars down as they dont have as good diagnostic gear.


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

gally said:


> I use them a lot for tyres mate and the owner is a cracking chap.
> 
> Is it for standard stuff? Or modifications?
> 
> I recommend Inch Engineering in Bathgate. If you ask for Paul at reception. Tell him Kevin from Protek recommended them i'm sure they'll look after you.


Cheers Kev. Just really asking for servicing purposes. Are their tyre prices decent? Needing a couple of Uniroyal Rainsports for the front soonish as well. Was going to contact Inch at cambelt time as it happens!



Grizzle said:


> Hmm Hunters... can be a bit of a hit and miss from personal experience, we had our Hyundai Coupe serviced there incl a new clutch and failed to do a few items i asked about.
> 
> If you want to know of a wee hidden gem and the guy has a seriously quick Audi RS2 pushing 400hp, another quick Audi he is "fettling" with and a VW Caddy then speak to Mikey he's a VAG nut works on anything but show him a VAG car he's in his glory, i dont trust many people with my car but two people Mikey at Powdrake for the mechanics and Kev and his guys at Protek for the bodywork simple as.
> 
> ...


Cheers Graham, I think you mentioned Mikey before actually. Thanks for the details  How's your VRS this weather?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If your willing to travel to Fife I highly recommend Star Performance in Dysart just next to Kirkcaldy.

http://starperformance.co.uk/

They've done all work on my car in my ownership, incl Coilover's, Brakes, Servicing, Belts changed etc etc. They do 4 wheel geometry, rolling road and do air con servicing too.
Family run VAG specialist since the 80's.

I'm sure the places the others have mentioned are very good too so choice is yours mate :thumb:


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Cheers Aaron. Heard good things about Star, although I didn't know they were VAG specialists until recently


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll vouch for Star Performance as well.

Hunters is closer, but I'm more than happy to travel through to Star. Their prices are reasonable as well.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

The guy at hunters knows his stuff for Vags. Inch did my modified golf and still charged me full price even though they didnt swap my filter and the parts place are useless kept telling me you cant fit mk5 r32 brakes to a mk5 golf gti. Star get the thumbs up as well.


----------



## Skimask (Jan 7, 2012)

Star has always been the best in Fife.
They are Audi credited, so when it i serviced it is with an Audi stamp. they are very reasonable as well.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah no one else touches my car apart from Star, it's actually going in tomorrow morning for a couple small jobs and Jim has offered to collect the car from my house and return it later when complete.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Yeah no one else touches my car apart from Star, it's actually going in tomorrow morning for a couple small jobs and Jim has offered to collect the car from my house and return it later when complete.


He will rape yer ass for that service :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> He will rape yer ass for that service :lol:


Lol nah it was free.


----------

